# fertilizer



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

fertilizer 

so ive heard of this fertilizer that you can buy. its good for plants that feed from the roots and its in a powder form and you mix it in a water bottle like once our twice a week. poor it in your tank. has anybody heard of anything like this 
all the info is better


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like standard fertilizer if you ask me.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Sounds like standard fertilizer if you ask me.


but what brands are fish friendly


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you are looking for dry fertilizers.

Your basic fertilizers are:

Macros:
Potassium Phosphate
Potassium Nitrate 
Potassium Sulfate

Micros:
Plantex (CSM + B). 

If you want to purchase locally, Aquaflora Nurseries (a sponsor) will ship to your door. I have also heard that AquariumFerilizers.com is also a good vendor to buy from in the US (yes they ship to Canada - no problem).

Hopefully this is helpful.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I use the Aquaflora Nurseries ones. They have separate fertilizers for each compound (i.e. its not pre-mixed like some of the store bought ones, so you can 'play' with the mix is you are a biologist... i am not).


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP for Aquaflora nurseries! Got mine from them and couldn't be happier with the people service and product!


----------



## KevinPR (Aug 6, 2010)

Will AquaFlora nurseries ship to Northern BC too?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so this comes in a powder form and you mix and a bottle and poor


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes these are sold as "dry fertz" and can then be diluted in water or added straight to your tank as a "dry dose".

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am interested on fertilizers too but so many our there so hard to chooce, what is everyone using?


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

KevinPR said:


> Will AquaFlora nurseries ship to Northern BC too?


We sure do, we ship anywhere in Canada and the states! PM me if you like for more details, and prices.

Curtis


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed...........................


----------

